# Turtle shell issues



## sl888 (Jun 30, 2014)

I just noticed that my turtle has potholes in the bottom of his shell. Is this shell rot?

I replace the tank water on a regular basis with added water treatments. I'm uncertain of when this issue started as the top of the shell appears to be fine.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4wWXy-HWKNwalRLQUFFZ1VhTDBuc010R0ZicDNET1hHTy1j/view?usp=sharing

I hope someone can help with this issue. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Are they actual holes, is there depth to them? 

If they are holes it's probably the start of shell rot. Take your turtle out, dry him off, and smell where the holes are. If they smell foul/rotting that's one sign of shell rot. I've never dealt with shell rot myself, so I'm unsure what is the best treatment. I do know that it would require some type of medication and the tank water being kept very clean.

If they aren't holey, do you think it could be a build up of mineral deposit?

I would suggest going onto the Reptiles Canada Forum and making a thread because there's a large number of turtle keepers there who can give their opinions and advice.


----------



## sl888 (Jun 30, 2014)

There are some depth to the holes, not deep but noticeable. 

I'll check out reptiles Canada. 

Thx


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

Turtles need to be able to get to an area where they are completely dry. If they can't, their shell starts to rot (like in the picture). 

Add calcium to the water and make sure there is a dry area for the turtle.


----------



## sl888 (Jun 30, 2014)

Rogo said:


> Turtles need to be able to get to an area where they are completely dry. If they can't, their shell starts to rot (like in the picture).
> 
> Add calcium to the water and make sure there is a dry area for the turtle.


Calcium has also been added. We have floating dock for him but we've also started to let him roam free around the condo for half an hour or so every day (to dry out). Hopefully it will help


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

and position him near his heat lamp from time to time maybe? try and buy some cuttle fish bone for his tank, he can chew that and itll supplement calcium


----------

